# [NVIDIA] Problemas con juegos en OpenGL (solucionado)

## eviltwin

Hola. Antes de nada presentarme, llevo bastante tiempo leyendo estos foros y me paso bastante por el canal de IRC (con el mismo nick). Llevo ya algo de tiempo usando Gentoo y cada día me gusta más (vengo de una Debian) por diversas razones que no es plan de ir coméntadolas en este post, y me encanta el soporte de la comunidad (foros, irc, docu, ...), a la que daré el mío siempre que esté en mi mano. Bueno, vayamos al problema...

El caso es que al jugar a algunos juegos (sólo he podido probar Enemy Territory y Nexuiz) la pantalla hace cosas raras. Todo se ve perfectamente pero parece como si le costara dibujar los elementos, es algo que sucede rápido pero muy molesto: como si se "rayara" la pantalla a cada microsegundo. El caso es que probé otro juego (Neverwinter Nights) y esto no sucedía, así que supuse o que era problema de la gráfica o de los juegos en primera persona (que dibujan escenario, personajes, ... o sea todo en 3D), y el primero de los casos lo descarté porque he probado la misma gráfica en una máquina con Winblows y funciona perfectamente. No he tenido la oportunidad de probarla en esta máquina con Windows (y espero no tenerla nunca), así que no descarto que sea problema del sistema, pero lo dudo, creo que va más por el camino de los drivers NVIDIA o del kernel. Bueno, como sé que no me explico nada bien os dejo un video para que lo observéis por vosotros mismos (no es de una calidad buenísima pero se nota de que hablo -xvidcap rulez-): http://rapidshare.de/files/13422911/video.avi.html.

He ido probando configuraciones del xorg.conf, quitando y añadiendo cosas pero siempre con el mismo resultado. nvidia-settings tampoco me ha servido de ayuda. ¿Alguien sabe de qué puede ser? Parece un problema bastante extraño, porque que yo sepa nadie ha tenido el mismo (y además yo no sé explicarlo muy bien tampoco), pero a ver si alguien me puede echar una manita. Os dejo mi xorg.conf y el .config del kernel por si sirven de ayuda, así como la versión del kernel y del driver NVIDIA (he probado varios y, o la mitad no arrancan o lo hacen con el mismo resultado).

Muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo!!

P.D. Os dejo mi xorg.conf para ver si hay algo que falle...

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags" // quizás sea 

#    Option   "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option   "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option   "DontZap"

#    Option   "DontZoom"

#    Option   "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option   "DisableModInDev"

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

#    Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Sonytec Multimedia"

    Driver   "keyboard"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

#    Option   "Xleds"   "1 2 3"

#    Option   "XkbDisable"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Labtec Optical"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "LG F700P"

   HorizSync   30, 96

   VertRefresh   40-50, 160

    Option   "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "MSI GeForce FX5600 128Mb"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    VideoRam   131072

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"

#    Option      "backingstore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Default Screen"

    Device   "MSI GeForce FX5600 128Mb"

    Monitor   "LG F700P"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Default Layout"

    Screen   "Default Screen"

    InputDevice   "Labtec Optical"

    InputDevice "Sonytec Multimedia" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#    Option "Composite" "enable"

#EndSection
```

P.D.2: Y algún dato de mi equipo (Pentium4 2400, 1Gb RAM DDR400, MSI GeForce FX5600)

```
fran@gentoo ~ $ uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 15 21:56:49 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

fran@gentoo ~ $ eix nvidia-kernel

* media-video/nvidia-kernel

     Available versions:  1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6629-r4 1.0.6629-r5 1.0.7167-r1 1.0.7174 1.0.7174-r1 1.0.7174-r2 1.0.7667 1.0.7676 1.0.7676-r1 1.0.8174 1.0.8174-r1 1.0.8178 1.0.8178-r1 1.0.8178-r2 1.0.8178-r3

     Installed:           1.0.8178-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

Found 1 matches

fran@gentoo ~ $ eix nvidia-glx

* media-video/nvidia-glx

     Available versions:  1.0.6111-r2 1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6629-r6 1.0.6629-r7 1.0.7167-r2 1.0.7167-r3 1.0.7174-r5 1.0.7667-r1 1.0.7676-r1 1.0.7676-r2 1.0.8174 1.0.8174-r1 1.0.8178

     Installed:           1.0.8178

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

Last edited by eviltwin on Sun Feb 26, 2006 3:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ps2

Eso es cedega o wine... Hay que tener en cuenta que no van perfectos xD El juego se puede poner en opengl? Si se puede prueba a ver...

----------

## artic

El enemy es nativo.

Prueba hacer un glxgears y nos pasas las estadisticas ok????

Dejalo trabajar 2 minutos ya que con algunas versiones del driver al cabo de un rato las estadisticas caian.

Te dejo el mio de la nvidia de mi portatil geforce 6200 .

```
18080 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3615.968 FPS

18148 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3629.410 FPS

18139 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3627.727 FPS

18163 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3632.568 FPS

```

Un saludo

----------

## ps2

No sé si lo que sale en el vídeo es ese tal enemy, pero que está siendo ejecutado en wine o cedega está claro.

----------

## artic

Hola, el enemy territory va mejor en linux que en windows, hay binarios del enemy en el portage.Si no te va bien es pq tienes mal configurado el tema de la grafica,bien pq usas una version problematica de nvidia o bien cualquier otro problema.

He jugado al doom3 ,quake,etc.... y van de maravilla.Dibuja rapidisimo,no hay pantallazos .... de lujo.

----------

## eviltwin

ps2, te equivocas, el juego es nativo, sólo que no está a pantalla completa  :Wink:  También me ha pasado con Nexuiz (otro juego nativo).

artic, el glxgears me da una media de unos 5000fps más o menos...

No sé que tengo mal configurado, porque hasta hace algún tiempo todo iba de maravilla y de repente surgió el problema... La cuestión es saber qué es...  :Sad: 

Gracias por las respuestas!!

----------

## artic

Prueba a usar el ultimo driver de nvidia,que tarjeta usas?????

Es pci express???????

En fin hay que buscar pq eso no es normal,el sonido te va bien en el juego??????

salu2

----------

## eviltwin

artic, como ya puedes ver en la salida de eix en el primer post, ya uso la última versión del driver, y también pongo que mi gráfica es una MSI GeForce FX5600, más concretamente el modelo de 128mb AGP. 

Gracias por las respuestas, un saludo!!

----------

## merovingio

Me podeis echar una mano??? no se como configurar la aceleracion 3d con una nvidia. e leido 300 manuales pero no me entero de nada y hago a fe ciega lo k pone pero ai cosas que no me sirven por la diferencia de hardware.

Tngo un AMD 64 3200+

la grafica es un Geforce 6600 PCX de 256 mb

1 gb d ram

Ayuda plz

----------

## cameta

Si has realizado la instalacion correctamente:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

eselect opengl list

[1]   nvidia 

[2]   xorg-x11*

eselect opengl set nvidia

Y deberia de funcionar.

----------

## eviltwin

No sé si no he he expuesto bien el problema... La cuestión es que todo está instalado correctamente, las OpenGL van bien pero en juegos como el Enemy Territory me sale ese efecto raro. Va a ser que soy gafe... Gracias por las respuestas, un saludo!!

----------

## kropotkin

 *eviltwin wrote:*   

> No sé si no he he expuesto bien el problema... La cuestión es que todo está instalado correctamente, las OpenGL van bien pero en juegos como el Enemy Territory me sale ese efecto raro. Va a ser que soy gafe... Gracias por las respuestas, un saludo!!

 

vi el video ke posteaste y yo voy porque es falla de la tarjeta de video, porque no la pruevas en otro oquipo con el mismo juego??..

yo cuendo overclokeo mucho mi tarjeta de video tambien le empieza a pasar eso, 

puede ser temperatura alomejor..

saludos

----------

## eviltwin

 *Quote:*   

> vi el video ke posteaste y yo voy porque es falla de la tarjeta de video, porque no la pruevas en otro oquipo con el mismo juego??..

 

El caso es que probé otro juego (Neverwinter Nights) y esto no sucedía, así que supuse o que era problema de la gráfica o de los juegos en primera persona (que dibujan escenario, personajes, ... o sea todo en 3D), y el primero de los casos lo descarté porque he probado la misma gráfica en una máquina con Winblows y funciona perfectamente. No he tenido la oportunidad de probarla en esta máquina con Windows (y espero no tenerla nunca), así que no descarto que sea problema del sistema, pero lo dudo, creo que va más por el camino de los drivers NVIDIA o del kernel.

A ver si tengo oportunidad de probar otra gráfica en este equipo, porque no sé por qué va bien en el PC con Windows y aquí no; es más, este está mejor refrigerado que el otro. ¿Alguien sabe de alguna distribución Live con el Enemy Territory o juegos OpenGL para asegurarme que sea problema de mi PC? Un saludo y gracias por las respuestas!!

----------

## cameta

Prueba a buscar en este foro, esta en ingles, pero es especializado en el driver de NVIDIA:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

----------

## pacho2

Sobre enemy territory prueba a correlo desde un terminal para ver si te deja algún error. También deberías echar un vistazo a los logs, sobretodo si has overclockeado el sistema (en uno de mis intentois de overclockeo, fallaba mi tarjeta y se notaba bastante en enemy teriitory, ahora ya lo tengo bien   :Cool:  )

Saludos

----------

## eviltwin

Gracias por el link, cameta  :Wink: 

pacho2, no he hecho ningún overclock al sistema, así que no pienso que sea de eso  :Sad:  El Enemy Territory no deja ningún error, ya te digo que corre normal, sólo que con ese efecto raro, al igual que otros juegos (como Nexuiz).

Acabo de probar con otra gráfica (una GeForce4 MX440 que tenía por aquí) y el problema persiste, así que ya estoy descartando la posibilidad de que mi gráfica estuviera defectuosa, ahora creo que me tengo que centrar en el tema de los drivers o del kernel, porque ambas gráficas están probadas en otro PC y sin problemas. ¿Quizás el problema sea de la placa? Espero que no. Por lo pronto voy a empezar otro popurrí de versiones del driver NVIDIA, a ver si hay suerte...

Un saludo y gracias nuevamente por las respuestas!!

EDITO: Acabo de bajar la versión del driver (nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx) a la estable (no ~x86), es decir, a la 6629, y el problema persiste... Me desespero  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## cameta

¿Tienes otro ordenador a mano?

Porque en ese caso podrias sacar el disco duro, llevarlo al otro, arrancar gentoo con el y comprobar si el problema persiste.

Si el problema no persiste, es culpa de la placa base de tu ordenador.

Hay muy buenas placas base por 100 euros.

PS

Sólo otra idea mas, ¿que alimentación electrica tiene tu ordenador?

Las placas nuevas necesitan fuentes de alimentación de 400 W, si les pones una fuente de alimentación de 300 W, pueden ocurrir cosas raras, en los momentos en que hay demandas altas de energia, como con los juegos en 3D.

----------

## eviltwin

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Tienes otro ordenador a mano?
> 
> Porque en ese caso podrias sacar el disco duro, llevarlo al otro, arrancar gentoo con el y comprobar si el problema persiste.
> 
> Si el problema no persiste, es culpa de la placa base de tu ordenador. 

 

Sí, pero no tiene controladora SATA  :Sad:  Así que me es imposible probar Gentoo en él...

 *Quote:*   

> Sólo otra idea mas, ¿que alimentación electrica tiene tu ordenador?
> 
> Las placas nuevas necesitan fuentes de alimentación de 400 W, si les pones una fuente de alimentación de 300 W, pueden ocurrir cosas raras, en los momentos en que hay demandas altas de energia, como con los juegos en 3D.

 

Hasta hace poco tenía una fuente cutre de 300W que no me había dado problemas nunca (la placa es una Asus P4P800 Deluxe con un P4 2400), pero hará una semana la cambié por una LC-Power de 480W, y sigue igual, así que no creo que el problema sea de eso.

Estaba pensando en hacer una copia de seguridad con el partimage de la partición de Gentoo, borrar todo el root, probar otra distro y comprobar si el problema sigue igual, porque no me fío de redimensionar la partición, a ver si el resultado no es el que espero (se puede hacer con parted, ¿no?)

De momento voy a probar con un kernel de kernel.org, para ir descartando posibilidades.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas!!

----------

## cameta

Bueno si la montaña no va a mahoma puedes llevar mahoma  a la montaña.

¿Esta placa tiene conexion IDE?

Traes el disco duro con otra distribución y pruebas el juego en el pc que te da los problemas.

----------

## kabutor

Has probado cambiar en la bios los valores del Aperture AGP Ram y descativar el FAST AGP write de la bios?

Eso si has probado con otra grafica y te pasa igual, tiene pinta de ser del AGP o roto o mal configurado.

Tambien podia ser tema de drivers, aunque me parece raro si usas la version actual

----------

## eviltwin

Bueno, tema resuelto. El tema iba por ahí, kabutor. Probé con un disco duro IDE que tenía por aquí a instalar Windows y el problema persistía, así que ya me aseguré de que era problema de la placa. Aproveché que tenía eso que llaman sistema operativo corriendo e instalé las utilidades de Asus para flashear la BIOS, la actualicé y ¡voilà! Problema fuera  :Very Happy:  Lo que me jode haber tenido que utilizar windoze para usar las utilidades de mi placa...

Disculpen las molestias que haya podido ocasionar y muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo, un saludo!!

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno si la montaña no va a mahoma puedes llevar mahoma a la montaña. 

 

Ten cuidado con lo que dices que no veas como está el temita...  :Razz: 

----------

## cameta

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Pero la cosa tiene pinta de problemas con la interface.

----------

